# Matching kicks in big pipe



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Johnburlini said:


> Is there a simple method of matching kicks in big pipe, to keep my spacing correct. Will be 90 up and then kicking 4 pipes at about 30 degree. How far back would you make your second bend on a 881 bender.
> I have a idea, but wondering if there is a simple solution without all the math.
> Thanks


Take a look at this ,On page 26...http://images3.cableorganizer.com/greenlee/benders/881_881CT_Hydraulic_Bender.pdf


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well yes there is on a 881 bender or any hydraulic or electric bender anywhere when you bend any angle or degree. From that collar mark to the center of that bend at your degree you picked . Write down the distance of your first bend meaning center of conduit of that bent conduit to start mark which is the collar were you have put the first mark . I add to this length on each conduit if my racking is going out or i will subtract if racking is going in .You add or subtract to this length at any angle of bend you make. 
Add the diameter of conduit plus space of between conduits to this or we also measure any coupling length and use that fairly simple . Note you must use a straight edge draw a line in pencil on the surface of conduit from collar mark to center of bent conduit thats your base set length do this on each conduit and add coupling or diameter of conduit . Have fun and if you record all this over the years just look in your personal book and be ready for your next project. Plus use a level surface and a tape measure 4 inch is not cheap .

But theres a little more it depends on angles stub ups at different angles each job is different each conduit run has to be adjusted and looked at before you start if you want to save money . Or you can just eyeball it and spend thousands of dollars like the hacks


----------



## Johnburlini (Jun 1, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well yes there is on a 881 bender or any hydraulic or electric bender anywhere when you bend any angle or degree. From that collar mark to the center of that bend at your degree you picked . Write down the distance of your first bend meaning center of conduit of that bent conduit to start mark which is the collar were you have put the first mark . I add to this length on each conduit if my racking is going out or i will subtract if racking is going in .You add or subtract to this length at any angle of bend you make.
> Add the diameter of conduit plus space of between conduits to this or we also measure any coupling length and use that fairly simple . Note you must use a straight edge drawn a line in pencil on the surface of conduit from collar mark to center of bent conduit thats your base set length do this on each conduit and add coupling or diameter of conduit . Have fun and if you record all this over the years just look in your personal book and be ready for your next project. Plus use a level surface and a tape measure 4 inch is not cheap .
> 
> But theres a little more it depends on angles stub ups at different angles each job is different each conduit run has to be adjusted and looked at before you start if you want to save money . Or you can just eyeball it and spend thousands of dollars like the hacks


Thanks piperunner, exactly what ive been doing with the coupling trick. Was running 5inch HW yesterday, what a pain in the butt. But when done it looked good.
Thanks again


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well not a problem John our job has mostly 2" to 4 " we only do 5 " when its a medium voltage job . The job were on now is using 8 "PVC we get the elbows custom made special just for this job . All we do everyday is run new construction distribution from the ground up till the day we turn on power . Ask me about pipe or gear and iam glad to help out .


----------



## rut145 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks i was forgetting to add the center to mark to the dia+sp


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

rut145 said:


> Thanks i was forgetting to add the center to mark to the dia+sp



Let me know how it works out for ya odd ball sizes of 2 1/2 " 3 1/2 " when 
side by side in racks with other conduits i add or used the coupling for the pipe larger next to it i found it keeps the rack contour and they look much better . And i use a angle finder on every conduit i dont trust the greenlee one that comes with the bender they are crap . We also put a level on the pipe on the chain side of the bender never bend anything unless we level the bender on the floor .


----------

